# Comment copier une image sur le bureau depuis Ebay ?



## Elen (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Comment copier une image ebay sur mon bureau avec un mac sous Firefox? 

Avant cela marchait : j'ouvrais Ebay et je glissais l'image qui m'intéressait
sur le bureau. Or depuis quelques mois c'est devenu impossible : si je glisse
l'image sur le bureau celle ci n'apparait plus (cela me dit "image non disponible") ???
De même, cela ne marche pas si je veux la "copier/coller" ?

Or je ne veux pas passer mon temps à faire des photos d'écran
et je cherche un moyen plus rapide.

D'avance merci à ceux qui ont trouvé la solution de leur côté et qui
auront le temps et la gentillesse de me répondre.

A+ et bonne journée à toutes et tous !


----------



## boddy (16 Mars 2010)

Étrange, mais il y a une autre solution : clique droit (ou ctrl+clique si tu n'as pas de clique droit) + Copier l'image. Ensuite tu la colles dans Aperçu.


----------



## PoM (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Sinon, tu peux en faire une capteure d'écran: raccourcis clavier: "Maj &#63743; 4 (le 4 au dessus, pas celui du pavé numérique)" et tu choisis ce que tu veux garder. Le fichier sera sur le bureau.

@+


----------



## schwebb (16 Mars 2010)

Les gars, prenez le temps de lire ce qui est demandé  :




Elen a dit:


> De même, cela ne marche pas si je veux la "copier/coller"






Elen a dit:


> je ne veux pas passer mon temps à faire des photos d'écran
> et je cherche un moyen plus rapide.


----------



## boddy (16 Mars 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> Les gars, prenez le temps de lire ce qui est demandé  :



Oups :love:

Ca "devrait" fonctionner, alors je propose un essai sur une autre session pour voir comment elle se comporte.
Tu peux aussi vérifier que ton système est bien à jour.

Elen, si tu as tenté quelque chose, tu peux le préciser.


----------



## koeklin (16 Mars 2010)

Protection de l'image par un filigrane, un swf et un fichier javascript. Il veulent pas qu'on copie leurs images sur Ebay.


----------



## schwebb (16 Mars 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> Protection de l'image par un filigrane, un swf et un fichier javascript. Il veulent pas qu'on copie leurs images sur Ebay.



Fectivement, je viens d'aller vérifier.


----------



## boddy (17 Mars 2010)

Glisser + déposer = aucun problème sur un 4x4 en vente et une image de la page d'accueil


----------



## koeklin (17 Mars 2010)

Les images ne sont pas toutes protégées. Celles qui le sont,  apparaissent  entourées d'un fin cadre gris clair. C'est le cas 

des images qui sont dans les cadres avec la légende "agrandir" et 
de certaines des images apparues en cliquant sur ce lien "agrandir" justement.


----------



## boddy (17 Mars 2010)

Alors Elen n'a pas de souci à se faire... ça vient pas de lui - _ou elle_.

D'ailleurs, il n'est pas réapparu depuis qu'il a ouvert ce post ; ça ne devait pas être aussi important que ça :rateau:


----------



## Elen (17 Mars 2010)

... si si ELLE est là et c'est super important... 

Bonjour les SuperPro,

Déjà merci infiniment pour toutes vos réponses, je ne pensais pas en avoir autant ce matin,
c'est très sympa.

Bon si j'ai bien compris, Ebay ne veut plus qu'on copie leurs images.
Car celles qui m'intéressent sont celles qu'on peut agrandir (suis illustratrice pour 
mômes et avant je me faisais des petits dossiers d'images "Shaddocks", "Pollux" ect...
pris sur Ebay pour nourrir mon imagination et me faire de la documentation).

Donc il me reste que la capture d'écran, faute mieux ?
Ou, vu que je n'y connais pas grand chose, c'est possible de "détourner" les protections 
en faisant des petites manip' avec mes petits doigts ?

A+


----------



## boddy (17 Mars 2010)

Elen a dit:


> Ou, vu que je n'y connais pas grand chose, c'est possible de "détourner" les protections
> en faisant des petites manip' avec mes petits doigts ?



Bien le bonjour Elen 

"détourner" les protections, on va pas t'aider sur ce coup là... Si les photos sont protégées c'est quelles ne sont pas libres de droit, alors, c'est interdit.

Pourquoi passer par e-bay pour trouver des photos de pollux ou des shaddock ? Tu fais une recherche Google + images et tu en as une tonne qui arrive et là les photos sont libres de droit et il y en a de toutes les tailles.


----------



## schwebb (17 Mars 2010)

boddy a dit:


> Pourquoi passer par e-bay pour trouver des photos de pollux ou des shaddock ? Tu fais une recherche Google + images et tu en as une tonne qui arrive et là les photos sont libres de droit et il y en a de toutes les tailles.



+1.


----------



## Elen (17 Mars 2010)

Oui c'est vrai je peux aussi passer par Google image, je n'y pensais  même plus !!!!!
 (Disons que sur Ebay je m'y retrouve plus facilement pour faire des  recherches
 plus pointues, style les super vieilles éditions de certains livres... google image
c'est un peu la jungle...)
 Heureusement il reste quand même les "captures d'ecran".


 En tout cas merci beaucoup.
 (c'est la première fois de ma vie que je parlais avec des "Membres d'elite" 
la classe quand même !  )

Au plaisir de vous recroisez !


----------

